# Case or no Case



## W-9 (Aug 3, 2011)

I want to purchase a 1030 Case with a Cab, Farmhand grapple loader, and 3 Pt for Bailing hay, handling bales, and Blowing snow in the Winter. I know that 1030 reverse gear is 2.2mph which is slow enough for blowing snow i wanted to know if the 1030 is to big to be a loader tractor? If the Loader hauling bales will distort the engine block? If the makings of the tractor will work for a utility tractor? Any comments are thankful.


----------

